# Hobie Pro Angler 12 - offshore ability and fishing Sydney



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,

I've recently purchased a 2013 Hobie Pro Angler 12 complete with live bait tank, drift shute, anchor trolley and the new Lowrance HDS7 gen 2 touch. It is a great bit of gear and as I'm moving to Narrabeen on Sydney's Northern Beaches in 2 weeks I'm after a few new spots within around 1.5hrs drive. I'm looking for some good bays and estuaries to target bream, flathead, salmon, tailor and also live baiting for kings and jewies.

Also looking for some good close offshore spots (1-2km out) when the condition are iideal. On that subject, has anyone on here heard of or taken their own PA offshore or around headlands etc? If so what were your thoughts on how it handled, what were the conditions like when you took it out (swell, wind etc), and where about did you take it? I was thinking around Long Reef as it is close by.

Any thoughts and tips would be much appreciated!

Regards, Brent.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

They are not designed for offshore. 
Quote from a Hobie dealer. 


> I am, of course, talking about flatwater, which is what the PAs were made for. They weren't meant for open water and significantly choppy water. There's a reason why sea kayaks look absolutely nothing like the PAs, and never will - and its got nothing to do with pedals - more to do with hydrodynamics and centre of gravity. You want a high, dry and comfortable seated position? That feature comes at a price, and the price is paid in choppy water, especially in windy conditions.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Pretty crazy video! I realise the PA isn't marketed and designed to be a dedicated offshore kayak, but I have seen videos and people stating they are good around close reefs etc in the right conditions. Boundaries are always pushed (some too far, yes) but my question to other PA owners or people who know of PA owners who have done this and what were there opinions of how it went..

Also, still no word on some good fishing bays and estuaries..! I'm very keen to try as many places as possible as I've got 2 weeks off work starting from the 25th!

Feedback would be great!

Brent


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have no problem taking my PA out in Broken bay and a bit of swell, I wouold consider launching in the harbour or botany bay a similar senario. Its not for a surf launch, launching is fine is coming back in I would be the problem. They can handle a lot more than what you think but respect needs to be given for what they were designed for and the conditions we have in Aus. If the waves start standing up and you are facing surfing down the face it will get nasty quickly. 
As soon as things get a little rough the high seat position disappears on my yak. I also have a 14 and having been in both the 14 is a lot more stable in adverse conditions than the 12.

For me longy probably not harbour, botany bay, broken bay no problem. Keep your wits about you if things are getting nasty any type of yak should head for safety.

I also always have a back up plan, eg places I could get to easliy in an Emergancy even If i have to swim the yak in there through surf. But I like to have a place should things turn for the worse that I can get out if needed.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for that. How have you been going lately in the Harbour, Botany Bay and Broken Bay?


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that was pretty freaky !
Myself, I love the river systems, although I've done the same thing with a sail on my Adventure with no out-riggers. You're in the water before you know whats happened.
thanks for posting the clip.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Get Sharked has fished at Long Reef many times out of the aircraft carrier (PA14). I have fished with him many times out of an Outback. I think its more about looking at the conditions and knowing the limits of your Yak. Work up in the size of swell you fish in because the first time you get turned by a wave and the PA starts to get up on its side you will SH!T yourself.Try and go with another Yaker for your first couple of outings just in case.
What a great area to move to :lol: so many areas to fish.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Poppy thanks for the advice  hopefully within time I'll be a natural


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Estuaries -Narrabeen Lake. A beautiful spot for a fish. Jew fish can occasionally be caught there apparently. Great family spot.

Hedgie mentioned spots to the north and south. Sydney Harbour, Lane Cove and Parramatta Rivers hold many opportunities and if you are not aware of warnings regarding the eating of fish from these areas then checkout

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... ey-closure

An early morning start will see you at Port Hacking in 40 minutes and all that this system has to offer. Check out Darwin's trip reports.

Georges River - Launch at Sans Souci near the Sailing Club. Access to the Bay and to the River system.

Thanks to Gonefishin for the instructional warning. I'm sure that a lot of forum members will learn much from what you posted.

cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I usually launch at Pearl beach and many of us coasties have done it lots and head over to lion island or umina point etc really easy and a safe way to start in the big blue. I dont get down to Sydney harbour or Botany anymore too many comps on.

Dont think you have to go miles offshore to get really good fish, place like Lake Macqaurie and the Harbour hold some really big fish now with the dioxin bans Rob mentioned on the harbour and the banning of commercial fishing on lake mac many years ago these places are fishing off there nut at times. Broken bay is still heavily trawled for prawns and plenty of fish traps. My preference being on the northern side is lake mac, plenty of pinky size snapper with regular catches in the 50cm 2kg mark in lake mac now, the kingies will come into the northern end and the bread and butter species are getting huge.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Rastan (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi mate,
Firstly thats a funnny video considering the guy driving that 12 has no clue how to read weather conditions let alone how to navigate them.
Secondly, I will be purchasing a 12 very soon for both open water and est fishing.
After a massive amount of researching, watching vids, reading reviews and talking to the experts they all say the same thing and that is very good handling in choppy weather, with wind and a 1-2 meter swell, after that not even stinkies will be out.
They all say good handling, however watch the side to side and if you can compensate that then your winning.
Lots of Vids with guys in 12's catching some massive open water fish too.
ideally pick your days going out, I have always done that and I find you will have a better day.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

With all respect whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about. The PA12 is a barge. It is very hard to get moving forward through any decent waves meaning more time spent in the surf zone. Once out it is a good stable platform but its width means more drag so relatively slow and sitting up high adds to this through wind resistance. But all of this pales to the challenge of getting back in. The PA12 is a very poor surf boat; it is keen to get side on to the waves and prone to a nose dive (not helped by the fact that the upright seat position won't allow you to lean back to help the nose stay high). Let me tell you that a fully loaded PA12 at 50kg+ is a dangerous missle and i have had one lucky escape already last year. In rougher conditions i now look to take my Tarpon out instead.

Brent - the PA is a good calmer water boat so in protected bays or good conditions you should be fine. If you wanted a pedal craft to frequently head out through surf or longer distances I would suggest a Revo or at least an Outback as a better option.


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

G'day Brent

As Poppyd mentioned , I've taken my PA offshore many times with no issues "yet".

A few things to keep in mind from my experience , PA's are _*CRAP*_ at riding surf back in, if the sand monster is on the chew, it's more good luck than good management in staying upright. Anything over 15knots of wind becomes a bit to hairy for my liking ( refer video above ). Finally , a following sea means your constantly trying to keep the thing in a straight line but apart from that , they're fine to get out amongst it.

See you out Longy one day

Regards Brent 
p.s Good name ;-)


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

No issue taking my PA offshore.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys some pretty good variety of fishing spots I can choose from and also some (mostly) positive feedback on the PA offshore! Is all very much appreciated


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Gday Brent - congrats on the new yak!

Don't read too much into that vid - conditions were ludicrous for any style of fishing yak, on any type of open water. Even Narrabeen Lagoon would be hairy when the wind is blowing its tits off like that. If the guy didn't fall off, he couldn't fish out there anyway. The lesson is: read the forecasts, and don't launch if there's a chance of a big blow.

I fish a bit at Longy with Gary and GetSharked in their PA's - they go great, and I'm jealous of their superior fishing platforms and dry ride. There's no reason why you can't use a PA inshore if the surge is manageable, and you're sensible about choosing the conditions.

That said, you'd be asking for trouble taking any new yak out to an inshore reef like Longy before putting in the time on safer waters, to get use to its limits. Find out how to right it, and how stable it is with a hatch full of water. There are bommies that break in odd places when the swell is up, and there have been plenty of potentially dangerous capsizes and swamping out there (boats as well as yaks).

Take the big girl out in the harbour, Pittwater, Narrabeen before thinking about heading offshore.


----------



## Brentw (Apr 14, 2013)

Mr X I think that's a good idea. I will take it in the bays a few times first and get comfortable!


----------

